# Is diatomaceous earth safe to dust on wethers?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My goats get lice from time to time, and I've found the best method for us is spraying them with a natural fly spray, brushing the spray down to their skin, then topping it off with some DE to finish the job. 

This year we did something we hadn't planned to do, and retained a sweet little wether as a pet since we just got too attached.  Sound familiar?

Anyway, I'm very particular about his diet and was thinking about the DE. If he ends up scratching himself and eating up a little of the DE, will the tiny crystals pose a threat? I don't feed it on purpose (read it doesn't do any good orally) but should I be concerned using it on his coat where he may get a bit by nibbling at his coat?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is my take on DE...I used to use it in our chicken dusting areas and on my animals, it did an ok job but not tht effective against the chicken fleas we were dealing with...but a few months ago I bought some food safe DE and sprinkled it on our barn stalls because the chicken fleas were bad...we then topped it with fresh bedding...shortly after that our young kittens began to have raspy breathing...their little ears crusted up and began to have pus..eyes lost hair around them and they too became crusty...then Our new born nigerian does started the same thing..raspy breathing with no fever, crusty eyes and ears and pus, 
one by one out kitten died...we treated with kittens and goats antibiotics, ess. oils and wormed them...nothing helped...then we came home and found one of our nigie babies dead...the only thing new...the DE I treated the barn with. We removed momma goat and her remaining baby who was lethargic, raspy and crusty from the barn. Slowly Raven made a full recovery. 
I still have that bag of DE and want to have it tested..this was my experience...it might have been just this bag, I dont know..I just wont risk it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, that is awful, Cathy, I'm so sorry to hear that. I didn't put it on the bedding thankfully, but it is down their backs. So sorry to hear about the kitten and the little Nigie baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really isn't good if it gets in the lungs.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

You shouldn't have any problems.
I always mix a bit of DE(food grade) in with my Nigerians kelp meal, have been for a long time, and they all are super healthy and have had no ill effects from it. I add it because It prevent them from gorging on the kelp meal, which is good for me because I like offering it free choice. They do seem to drink a bit more water, but because it's a powder I don't find that to be unusual.

As previously stated, the only problems is it getting in the lungs, but as long as he's not to dusty you should be fine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We have found with our dog and with the goats, it works for the fleas, etc, but it tears up the immune system, and tore up the dog's skin as well. I'm not saying it can't work, maybe we did it wrong, but my only experience has been bad. If it works on your other goats, it should be fine on the wether.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It gave my male dog silica kidney stones and was told it would give them to male goats by the same who did his surgery.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

goathiker said:


> It gave my male dog silica kidney stones and was told it would give them to male goats by the same who did his surgery.


Wow, this is a really good to know. I will have to look into this!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you threeheavens...Just to note: I only sprinkled it lightly on the stall floors..and then covered in pretty deep bedding...it wasnt very much. I was shocked..I did a lot of research after and really didn't find a lot to support my gut feelings..but once the mama and surviving doeling was removed from the barn, she got better...


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Sulfur in a thin line down their backs and the lice don't come back. You don't need to use too much and it only cost me about $15 for 5 lbs on eBay. This will be more than enough for my two goats for the rest of their lives. If concerned, try using on a small area and check skin the next day. I read about it in Pat Colemans book. Or is it Colby? Anyway, the woman from Australia. Don't inhale and wear gloves or wash hands right away. Store properly as it is flammable. 
it is great having a natural product and no lice all winter after one or two treatments!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm.. this is interesting! I have just started using DE for my rabbits (I had used it for dogs, cats, & chickens in the past) and was going to give it to my goats. I guess I'll be reading more and be more cautious! I had it in my rabbit's wormer mix (DE, Fir Meadows DwormA and GI Soother) but maybe I'll just use Dworm A and GI soother for the critters. Anyone know if it's safe for horses? Or chickens? Cats? So far I know it's ok for rabbits and goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> It gave my male dog silica kidney stones and was told it would give them to male goats by the same who did his surgery.


That's what I was afraid of. We only used a very little on my wether, should I wash him off tomorrow? And the other goats I dusted? Or do you think they will be okay if I don't do it again?

Totally forgot about sulfur, will use that instead in the future.


----------

